# How to ween puppy off STEROIDS????



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

We are 3 weeks into raw feeding.
I am sorry to report that our itching problem is no better, even worse.
Thanks to the knowledgable posters on this site - I am learning.
I am now convinced that our puppy has yeast due to a weakend immune system caused by over-vaccinating.
I've been to the regular vet 5 times, and most recently the holistic vet on Monday. He gave her prednisone.
Here's what I am doing:
Gave her the prednisone 1x day for 5 days.
Giving her 1/2 pill/day also for 5 days - I am at day 2 now
Then planning to give her 1/2 pill/day every other day
She has been on some sort of steroid for nearly 3 months. When we quit 'cold turkey', the flare ups are unbearable (for me to watch)

I have orderd Dr. Becker's probiotics
I'm giving her vinegar baths 1-2times daily as directed in Dr. Becker's video
She is still on raw chicken - nothing else yet.
She is getting a dog mulit from the holistic vet

I understand that while the steroid helps relieve the itching, it also encourages the yeast growth.

So...how is the best way to ween of these steroids... any ideas?

Thanks
I'm attaching a photo that I took this morning (it's not pretty).


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor thing! I'm also assuming the chicken is not enhanced at all, like its not coming from Walmart?


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

to be honest - I don't know for sure about the chicken - I just learned about 'enhanced' on this forum.
I have bought chicken at Sprouts, Whole Foods, Kroger, and the ethnic grocery store.... so I really don't know...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Anything Tyson is enhanced, Whole foods would not have enhanced chicken. You are already in the weening stages of the steroids it looks like with the 1/2 pill every other day, If she is fairly young and tolerates the chicken well then I'd move on to another source say turkey, although turkey is not my favorite. Age is working in her favor and hopefully the raw feeding will catch up to her itchiness and nip it in the bud. Good Luck


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Whiteleo,
I am actually on day 2 of 1/2 pill per day. 
My plan is to do that for 5 days. Then go to 1/2 pill every other day. 
In the meantime she is scratching non-stop. I hope I'm doing the right thing. 
I was hoping someone might share their experience.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kimber said:


> We are 3 weeks into raw feeding.
> I am sorry to report that our itching problem is no better, even worse.
> Thanks to the knowledgable posters on this site - I am learning.
> I am now convinced that our puppy has yeast due to a weakend immune system caused by over-vaccinating.
> ...


Please do not "wean" your puppy off the steroids without first consulting a vet. Steroids are given in a very specific regimen & you can't just go off them cold turkey. 

If the dog has a big flare up of skin problems when you go off the prednisone, why would you want to take h/h off it without completing the course of medication? Especially since it was given to you by a holistic vet?


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

Submariner,
My instructions are to give 1 pill per day for 5 days. That 5th day was Friday. 
However, he gave me 20 pills. He said that if the condition grew worse again ( which it did) to bring her in for a skin biopsy. My experience is that as soon as she finishes the steroids, the skin becomes more inflamed again. And we have to start all over again on this vicious cycle. That's why I've taken it on myself to try a gradual weaning. 
I find it interesting that he didn't rule out yeast. From what I've read, steroids cause yeast to grow , so we are in this vicious cycle that i dont know how to break. 
Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks pretty nasty. Have you had it biopsied? If not that is what I would suggest doing. It doesn't look like normal allergy type rash to me, one of our dogs is perpetually itchy all the time. We put her on prednisone several times a year when things get really bad for her. She chews open, pussy, angry hot spots the size of my fist in an hours time when things are really bad for her. I can sympathize with your agony watching your puppy itch and itch and itch. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I would take my dog back to get the rash cultured. You need to know exactly what you are dealing with. 
I'm actually surprised to see a holistic vet prescribing steroids. Was your pup on them when you consulted with him? There are a lot of holistic vets who believe steroids should be used as a last resort or in life threatening situation. Dr. Becker states that steroids do more harm than good- by turning off the dog's immune system. 

Dr. Becker
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...12/16/how-should-you-treat-pet-allergies.aspx

Steroids, The Sleasziest Of Drugs
Steroids, The Sleasziest Of Drugs : Whole Dog News


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I feel for ya. I just had my dog on Prednisone also. Here's what my vet had me do. It's 20 mg 1/2 pill twice a day for 7 days then 1/2 pill once a day for 7 days then 1/2 a pill every other day till gone. I can't remember how many I had total but it went on for awhile. Maybe you could call the vet to see. I'm a little surprised they didn't tell you how to wean off when he gave them to you. I was on it once a long time ago and they had a similar weaning off process.

So it sounds like what you want to do is about right. But I think I would check with the vet. Good luck.


----------

